# MacBook Air bloqué par mot de passe/iCloud/localisation



## Bono (17 Août 2022)

Bonjour, 
J’ai acheté un lot des ordinateurs ou un MacBook Air 2020.
Quand j’ai voulais l’allumer j’ai trouvé que un ordinateur bloqué avec un mots de passe et sûrement avec un compte iCloud/localisation comme il est new version. 
Dans ce cas là comment je peux faire pour formate et utilise ce ordinateur sans problème. 

Merci de ton retour. 
Cordialement,


----------



## PDD (17 Août 2022)

Impossible seul Apple avec la facture d'achat peut le faire je pense. Mais ils vont vérifier que ce n'est pas une machine volée.


----------



## Locke (17 Août 2022)

Bono a dit:


> J’ai acheté un lot des ordinateurs ou un MacBook Air 2020.
> Quand j’ai voulais l’allumer j’ai trouvé que un ordinateur bloqué avec un mots de passe et sûrement avec un compte iCloud/localisation comme il est new version.
> Dans ce cas là comment je peux faire pour formate et utilise ce ordinateur sans problème.


Officiellement, les différents affichages au démarrage... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT204156 ...alors le quel de ces écrans ?


----------

